# Pin Holes in DWV Copper



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

This 3" wye serves two different bathroom group upstairs. Wall hung toilets, no laundry, no kitchen, no hvac, no floor drains. Under the makeshift patch are multiple pinholes. Further upstream before it gets to the bathroom, there are yet more pinholes. Bathroom group itself seems to be fine. The other bathroom group on the other side of the wye seem to be OK. The copper appears to only be in contact with wood.

So what might be causing this "not-under-the-slab", slab leak?


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

plbgbiz said:


> This 3" wye serves two different bathroom group upstairs. Wall hung toilets, <snip>
> 
> *John ... Leaks on copper DWV [on the bottom] Usually do to not flushing the toilet, multiple uses, the last ones are trickling pure urine down the piping [water finds it's own level]. You can actually see a groove in the piping [worn through] when you cut it.*
> *Holes on the top ... Reason, no fresh air inlet on the pipe. Sewer gas eat through ... Reason, [stupid] rule of no house trap allowed. Fresh air not required if no trap.*


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Thanks Bill,

These holes are on the bottom. I'm going to take a personal look at it today to see if I can get any other clues. Bottom line...I think there is a drainage repipe in somebody's future.:yes:


----------



## PaulW (Jul 31, 2008)

If I had to guess this was damaged when installed and patched instead of replaced. Again I am guessing!
just my 2 cents! LOL.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Normal acidic corrosion from waste. Flux prolly doesnt help though prolly not the main cause.


----------



## Associated Plum (Nov 4, 2008)

Is that electrical wire running beside the copper?


----------



## Associated Plum (Nov 4, 2008)

Cut it out, send it off and have it analyzed.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Associated Plum said:


> Is that electrical wire running beside the copper?


Yes.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> Thanks Bill,
> 
> These holes are on the bottom. I'm going to take a personal look at it today to see if I can get any other clues. Bottom line...I think there is a drainage repipe in somebody's future.:yes:


 
Dont forget the contract,recorders,and chains. :laughing:


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

They also may have been using liquid plumber down the lav. and or tub/shower drains. I have seen it. Will wear a groove right down the bottom center of the pipe.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Plumber Jim said:


> They also may have been using liquid plumber down the lav. and or tub/shower drains. I have seen it. Will wear a groove right down the bottom center of the pipe.


 This is my thoughts also seen this often in 1 1/2" and 2" copper DWV


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

What the others have said for the causes....

Take your thumb and push against the bottom of the pipe....
It's probably as thin as tin foil the whole length...


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> This 3" wye serves two different bathroom group upstairs. Wall hung toilets, no laundry, no kitchen, no hvac, no floor drains. Under the makeshift patch are multiple pinholes. Further upstream before it gets to the bathroom, there are yet more pinholes. Bathroom group itself seems to be fine. The other bathroom group on the other side of the wye seem to be OK. The copper appears to only be in contact with wood.
> 
> So what might be causing this "not-under-the-slab", slab leak?


 I've come across this a number of times -- Uric crystals are the usual culprit. I've seen uric crystal build-ups so thick they blocked the opening of a urinals trapway.

Draw your own conclusions, but I generally come across this in bars where more alcohol than water is served and in high end homes.

Can you say G-O-U-T?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Submitted proposal to remove the tile floor, replace the copper drains, reset the leaking wall hung toilet, and re-deck the floor. Probably start next week.


----------

